# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Your ARG is invalid.

## Bernard Génial

On adore jouer aux jeux de Valve. Et Valve aime au moins autant jouer avec ses joueurs.
Ils nous avaient déjà fait le coup pour annoncer Portal 2 subtilement, en baladant les internautes de fichiers audio cachés en ASCII. On avait joué le jeu, suant des litres en scrollant et cliquant de lien en lien, nous enfonçant toujours plus profondément dans les tréfonds du web.
 Les Internet People sont donc en train de farfouiller PARTOUT pour dénicher les moindres bribes d'indices sur ce qui semble être le nouveau jeu de piste de Valve. Espérons que ça ne soit pas une simple boutade ou un stratagème pour nous enfermer dans une bulle spatio-temporelle du Valve Time.
 Je vais donc tenter de retranscrire ici les différents éléments de ce nouvel ARG qui s'annonce délicieusement tordu. Si vous trouvez ou déchiffrez des éléments à côté desquels je serais passé, n'hésitez pas à m'en faire part.
 Du café ? Oui je veux bien, merci. Avec deux amphétamines pour moi s'il vous plaît...

*Indice 1 :* Le bundle The Potato Sack sorti le 1er avril contient des références bizarres et des pommes de terres cachées.
*Indice 2 :* Des hiéroglyphes sont trouvés dans Amnesia, et davantage de patates dans les jeux du bundle TPS.
*Indice 3 :* Razer semble impliqué : lorsqu'un périphérique Razer est détecté dans le jeu KICK IT!, différents messages parlant de patates sont délivrés. De plus, on trouve une image bien étrange sur le Facebook de Razer.
*Indice 4 :* En bidouillant la console du jeu Defense Grid, on tombe sur une map, dont les bâtiments semblent être les pièces d'un puzzle.
*Indice 5 :* Plusieurs jeux sont mis à jour.
*Indice 6 :* Dans Audiosurf, en jouant sur la musique _Battle of Little Slugger_ de Super Meat Boy, on trouve une patate sur laquelle apparait un glyphe.
*Indice 7 :* Dans Killing Floor, les joueurs trouvent des patates, d’étranges messages, et un glyphe est apparu sur la skin d’un des personnages.
*Indice 8 :* Dans Toki Tori, le personnage apparait sous la forme d’une patate. Lorsqu’on lance une partie avec comme nom de profil « Potato », 3 niveaux sont débloqués, dont les couleurs ne sont pas sans rappeler Aperture Science.
*Indice 9 :* Dans le troisième niveau déblocable, un code en braille apparait.
*Indice 10 :* Le code en braille trouvé dans Toki Tori semble indiquer les coordonnées du studio de développement du jeu, Two Tribes, situé aux Pays-Bas.
*Indice 11 :* En tout, 16 glyphes ont été trouvés.
*Indice 12 :* Un certain JAKE_R décide de se rendre IRL au studio Two Tribes en suivant les coordonnées trouvées dans Toki Tori. Il tourne un peu autour du bâtiment, et finit par tomber sur des patates, dont une avec une flèche pointant vers le haut. En levant la tête, il tombe là-dessus :

*Indice 13 :* Dans la dernière vidéo « Turrets » de Portal 2, une image apparait très brièvement à la 38ème seconde, où l’on peut voir un algorithme et la photo d’un homme.
*Indice 14 :* En se servant de l’algorithme trouvé dans la vidéo « Turrets », et de ce qu’a trouvé JAKE_R IRL, une lettre est attribuée à chaque glyphe. Certaines lettres sont encore manquantes.
*Indice 15 :* L’homme que l’on aperçoit dans « Turrets » serait Geoff Keighley de GameTrailersTV. Son prochain show est prévu pour le 7 avril, et contiendra des informations sur Portal 2.
*Indice 16 :* En trifouillant la console de BIT. TRIP BEAT, on tombe sur la vidéo de surveillance qui a filmé JAKE_R lorsqu'il découvre le glyphe IRL.

 Mais là où ça devient tordu, c'est qu'à 1:09 un camion poubelle passe, sur lequel sont dessinés les glyphes jusqu'alors découverts. Amis de la théorie du complot, bonsoir.
*Indice 17 :* Plusieurs sites internet ont reçu un mail de Gabe Newell himself, avec des morçeaux d'image étranges, sur lesquelles apparaissent également des chiffres. Une fois les morçeaux tournés, les couleurs inversées, et les différentes pièces misent bout à bout, on obtient un truc comme ça. C'est une bathysphère, parait-il.
*Indice 18 :* Les noms des morcellements d'image envoyés par Gabe sont tous des anagrames de "Reeboot Process", ce qui pourrait être une référence à GlaDOS de Portal.
*Indice 19 :* Les chiffres sur l'image recomposée, une fois retranscrits en lettres par une poignée d'autistes, donnent un code ASCII qui fait apparaitre un bout de message.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Tiagos360

Donc, c'est un indice de Valve cette fois aussi ou pas ?

----------


## H1fra

Y a une MAJ de TF2 [restricted]... Y a des chances que ça soit ça?!

----------


## Guest

Si on passe je sais plus quelle musique de Super Meat Boy dans Audiosurf, on voit une patate.

----------


## Gtag

J'ai acheté ce fameux pack et le premier skin de SMB ressemble fortement à une patate.

----------


## DraculaKid

Depuis la sortie du pack, dans AAaaAaAAaaAaaaAAh (nom non contractuel) le curseur est une barquette de frites (stylée mcdo) dans les menus et y a des patates sur certains toits.

----------


## Setzer

C'est un message subliminal de la team pour  nous dire que Gabe mange trop de frites?  ::huh::  ::o:

----------


## Detox

> Si on passe je sais plus quelle musique de Super Meat Boy dans Audiosurf, on voit une patate.


Si on met un acheteur du pack uniquement pour le chapeau TF2 devant un miroir, il voit une patate.

----------


## Dark Fread

Toutes ces histoires de pommes de terre ça commence à être flippant, je propose qu'on fasse une commande groupée de Willi Waller de combat.

----------


## Poulos

> C'est un message subliminal de la team pour  nous dire que Gabe mange trop de frites?


 ::rolleyes:: 


J'ai ris.  ::P:

----------


## Bernard Génial

Ok, je prends bonne note de vos pistes que je me garde sous le coude pour l'instant, et je continue mon investigation en essayant de rapporter ici les indices dans l'ordre chronologique de leur apparition.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Personne n'a songé à déchiffrer ces fameux hiéroglyphes?

----------


## Setzer

> J'ai ris.


Et t'as pas honte?  ::o: 

 ::P:

----------


## TanteMarge

La Belgique va être rachetée par Valve ?

----------


## Xùn

Si ça peut aider, il y en a qui essayent de tenir un wiki à jour : http://valvearg.info/wiki/Valve_ARG_Wiki et http://valvearg.info/wiki/Template:News

----------


## M0zArT

Valve va déménager en Belgique ?

----------


## FragDamon

Vous sentez les nuits blanches arriver ?  ::rolleyes:: 
Ca doit être pour annoncer la 'surprise' qui devait sortir un peu avant Portal 2. Il serait temps, il sort dans 10 jours.

Vite  :Bave:

----------


## edenwars

Half Life 3?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tiagos360

> Half Life 3?



I think not mentlegen.

----------


## edenwars

> I think not mentlegen.


C'toi la mangue...

----------


## Nonok

> C'toi la mangue...


Half-Life episode 3, pitié pas encore une exclu de merde comme Portal 2 sur PS3...

----------


## ineeh

Super technique marketing pour inciter les gens à acheter le sac de patates.



Cynique moi ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bidji

> Toutes ces histoires de pommes de terre ça commence à être flippant, je propose qu'on fasse une commande groupée de Willi Waller de combat.


Je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde comprendra, mais ça m'a fait rire  ::P:   :^_^:

----------


## Spartan

10 contre 1 que tout ça est une bête campagne marketing pour Portal 2  :tired:

----------


## Vacnor

Valve sont les rois du marketing, très clairement.

----------


## Xùn

> Half-Life episode 3, pitié pas encore une exclu de merde comme Portal 2 sur PS3...


Ça c'était de le grosse révélation n'empêche.

Gabe : "Oh les gars, j'ai une mega surprise pour vous"
Joueurs pc : "Oh shit, HL2 EP3? HL3?"
"Gabe : "Non mais c'est une mega surprise les gars, vous verrez"
Joueurs pc :  :Bave: 
...
...
...
Gabe avec son beau t-shirt rouge : "Ok les gars, vous vous rappelez  comment j'avais démonté la PS3? Ahah, c'était drôle hein... Bon bah,  aujourd'hui, j'ai changé d'avis... et Portal 2 débarquera aussi sur PS3.  SURPRISE."
Joueurs pc : "..."

----------


## TheToune

Cette histoire va finir en purée !

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ça c'était de le grosse révélation n'empêche.
> 
> Gabe : "Oh les gars, j'ai une mega surprise pour vous"
> Joueurs pc : "Oh shit, HL2 EP3? HL3?"
> "Gabe : "Non mais c'est une mega surprise les gars, vous verrez"
> Joueurs pc : 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


En fait ils vont annoncer un portage NGP  ::ninja::

----------


## Akajouman

Owi, une enquête!

----------


## Ketham

C'est dans ces moments-là que je me rends compte que j'ai encore une vie.

----------


## Tiagos360

Si c'est pour annoncer que Hl² Ep3 est sur PS3...

C'est la guerre.

----------


## Silver

> Je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde comprendra, mais ça m'a fait rire


Je pense que ça doit être pas mal connu en France depuis le temps, mais c'est bon de partager.  ::):

----------


## TanteMarge

L'annonce d'une fusion entre Valve et gpotato ?

----------


## Chan

Bernard Génial, si tu survis à cette news tu seras mon idole, à jamais. Franchement il y a des malades pour chercher je ne sais quoi  ::rolleyes:: 
Edit : Non mais rien que les hiéroglyphes d'Amnesia, je vois pas ce qu'ils ont de spécial...

----------


## ArkSquall

Aucun risque qu'il se fasse mal avec cette news, il est rodé.

Bernard Génial, c'est le multi de Kahn Lusth !

----------


## mrFish

> L'annonce d'une fusion entre Valve et gpotatoe ?


 ::O:   :^_^:

----------


## Vladtepes

Pour y avoir joué hier soir, dans Killing Floor, l'argent a été remplacé par des patates (l'image que tu as linké)
Au début j'ai cru que c'était des caca mous  ::ninja::

----------


## Padre

La suite de Super Meat Boy - Super Potato Boy. On y jouera une pomme de terre à moustache et au chapeau melon qui fait des trous dans les murs que l'on pourra traverser, avec un pied de biche pour tuer des économes géants de l'espace et en fait à la fin, tout ceci n'était qu'un rêve.
Je pense ne pas trop m'avancer.

----------


## CruZer

Potato
Po ta to
Por tal 2 (dis à l'américaine)

----------


## Hiruma

> Potato
> Po ta to
> Por tal 2 (dis à l'américaine)


 ::O:  Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr !

----------


## ThorThur

> Potato
> Po ta to
> Por tal 2 (dis à l'américaine)


 ::o: 
Dis à l'américaine avec une patate chaude dans la bouche, oui ça colle !

Je me sens tout chose.  :^_^:

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Bernard Génial, c'est le multi de Kahn Lusth !


Exactement. 

Mais en blond.

----------


## Ludz

C'est pour annoncer Left 4 Dead 2 - Episode One  ::lol::

----------


## FragDamon

> Potato
> Po ta to
> Por tal 2 (dis à l'américaine)


Le pire c'est que ca me paraît ultra potable comme idée  :^_^:

----------


## Conan3D

Pourquoi c'est pas Khan qui est sur le coup, comme pour Portal 2?

----------


## Bernard Génial

> Pourquoi c'est pas Khan qui est sur le coup, comme pour Portal 2?


Vu la simplicité d'une affaire de ce genre, je suppose qu'il n'a pas voulu y laisser (encore) sa santé. Il a déjà donné, et une deuxième expérience telle que celle-ci lui aurait probablement été fatale.

Il m'a certifié que son cœur en plastique et son anus artificiel n'auraient pas tenu le coup.

----------


## Conan3D

Non mais personne, je dis bien PERSONNE n'a les compétences requises pour couvrir une telle affaire, sauf notre Kahn Lustré national.


Ah, et sinon, au lancement de KICK IT! (Drop That Beat Like An Ugly Baby), y'a une voix de meuf qui dit "Cult Of Razer", en même temps, pendant une demie seconde, y'a un message avec marque "Cult Of Razer" et une suite de chiffres.

----------


## Eprefall

La future souris de chez razer aura une forme de patate.

----------


## Flipmode

En tout cas, de source sur, ça doit avoir un rapport avec les jeux-vidéos !

De rien.

----------


## Nooguette

Jvais peut-être faire mon inculte ou alors j'ai loupé un épisode ou alors j'ai rien compris, mais il doit mener à quoi ce jeu de piste... Parce que des indices c'est bien sympa mais faut quand même un minimum savoir quoi chercher, nan ?

----------


## Conan3D

Non mais c'est la méthode internet : On cherche comme des bourrins puis on réflechit.

----------


## ArkSquall

> Exactement. 
> 
> Mais en blond.


  ::o: 

Il y a d'autres blonds que Mr Chat?!?

----------


## Bernard Génial

> Jvais peut-être faire mon inculte ou alors j'ai loupé un épisode ou alors j'ai rien compris, mais il doit mener à quoi ce jeu de piste... Parce que des indices c'est bien sympa mais faut quand même un minimum savoir quoi chercher, nan ?


Ben non, justement, si on savais après quoi on cours, on ne courrait pas...
C'est là que c'est intéressant, personne ne sait à quoi mènent finalement tous ces indices. Ça peut être l'annonce du prochain Half-Life (même si personne n'y croit, on le phantasme tous en secret), un simple coup marketing pour la sortit imminente de Portal 2, l'annonce de la fin du monde sous une pluie de patates, ou une vanne du gros Gabe Newel qui se marre bien derrière son PC en nous regardant cavaler dans tous les sens...

----------


## Velgos

Ou une gamme de produits Razer estampillés Portal 2. :bâillement:

----------


## Damz

Des produits Razer pour PS3 estampiller Portal 2.

----------


## Flappie

The potato is a lie.

----------


## Flipmode

Le "cake" de portal 2 sera à la pomme de terre !
Quoi qu'il arrive même si il nous sortent encore une annonce de merde à la fin c'est toujours fun à suivre xD

----------


## asfel

Quelques trouvailles de plus sur defense grid, qui n'apportent peut être pas grand chose de neuf, mais bon.

Voila ce qu'on trouve dans la console en se positionnant dans le répertoir programs/games, la liste des jeux du patato sack
NB : tonysadventure est un jeu d'aventure texte ( et en anglais) qui permet de débloque un niveau optionnel.


et là c'est l'image du dit niveau optionnel :


Et pour finir, dans le répertoire console où l'on trouve la map mentionnée par nanard, il y a un message qui mentionne que le pique nique aura lieu hangard 7


A mon avis, c'est obsession de Gabe pour les patates...


Il y a également une patate sur l'écran d'initialisation du jeux dans le logo de nom du jeux.
C'es tout pour le moment....

----------


## FragDamon

Potato conspiracy  ::o:

----------


## ToasT

Bon alors les jeunes :

PO*TA* T*O, ça on est tous d'accord. Par contre, Valve avait annoncé qu'ils allaient faire le lien entre portal 1 et 2 il y a peu, sans préciser sous quelle forme. Je crois que cet ARG sert surtout à ça. Y'a pas de raison que ce soit à propos de HL.

De la lecture : 
http://valvearg.info/wiki/Valve_ARG_Wiki
http://www.facepunch.com/threads/1074965-PotatoFoolsDay

----------


## Tiagos360

Je sais pas si il y a un rapport, mais dans la nouvelle vidéo de Portal 2 des tourelles il y a une image cachée

----------


## ToasT

Bon sang d'bonsoir mais spa possible ça !
J'vais faire comme AUN :

http://valvearg.info/wiki/Valve_ARG_Wiki
http://valvearg.info/wiki/Valve_ARG_Wiki
http://valvearg.info/wiki/Valve_ARG_Wiki

----------


## Abaker

Sacré Valve, c'est reparti pour un tour, ça à l'air intéressant. Je ne sais pas si c'est HL3 (j'en doute fortement même) mais en tout cas la proposition de la transition entre les deux volets de portal me parait plus crédible.

Sinon: 



> Je pense que ça doit être pas mal connu en France depuis le temps, mais c'est bon de partager.


 ::wub::  Je me suis poilé, je connaissais pas, merci.

----------


## Rom1

> Des produits Razer pour PS3 estampiller Portal 2.


Yep, le Razer Hydra, ça fait quelques temps qu'ils en parlent.

----------


## panpan la tulipe

la réponse à toutes vos questions . Ici

----------


## z80

Facts :

- Gabe est un ancien de Microsoft
- Un des bots de portal 2 est un patatoïde

Je pressens une vague collision conceptuelle dans le rapprochement de ces deux éléments.

(L'hypothèse "Razer va sortir une souris patatoïde blue led estampillé patate^Wportal 2" gagne donc très fortement en probabilité)

En dehors de la soupe marketing, il y a peut être quelque chose ...

----------


## Ketham

Le Easter Egg, c'est juste que Gaben a mangé des patates.

----------


## Spartan

> Yep, le Razer Hydra, ça fait quelques temps qu'ils en parlent.


Ca existe déjà pour PC il me semble.
Même que la version Steam de Bit.Trip Beat est compatible avec ce truc. Ce même Bit.Trip qui fait partie du bundle Potato Sack...

Compte-tenu des autres indices, de là à dire que Portal 2 sera compatible avec le Razer Hydra il n'y a qu'un pas...  ::siffle::

----------


## moindre

Peut être qu'il y aura une nouvelle maj qui changera la fin de Portal comme la dernière fois , un éventuelle fin qui ferait la liaison entre le premier et second opus ?
:afumétropdepatates:

----------


## Robix66

> Compte-tenu des autres indices, de là à dire que Portal 2 sera compatible avec le Razer Hydra il n'y a qu'un pas...


Ça avait déjà été annoncé non ? Avec démo à l'appui je crois.

Edit : bah en fait, euh, c'est la vidéo du dessus...

----------


## Nilsou

Autant le jeu de piste semble bien là, autant je ne vois pas du tout le rapport avec Portal... Hormis l'histoire des couleurs qui semble rappeler celle d'Aperture, mais c'est un peu léger...

En l'état ça pourrait être n'importe quoi, ça m'étonnerais même que ce soit Portal, la corrélation :Patate+glyphe me fait plus penser à un jeu de fantasy qu'a l'univers high tech et aseptisé auquel Portal nous a habitué...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Dota2?

----------


## Akodo

World of Half Life...

----------


## jujupatate

Mon plan a enfin fonctionné, la domination du monde par les patates est en marche !!






 ::ninja::

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Moi je vois la reformation des Inconnus, cherchez pas plus loin!!!

----------


## ThorThur

> Mon plan a enfin fonctionné, la domination du monde par les patates est en marche !!
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/picable/2007...Potato_400.jpg


Je signe où ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Crealkiller

> *APPLE* est le roi du marketing, très clairement.


Fixed.

Valve n'est que deuxième.  :Cigare:

----------


## dohogahs

Mattez un peu les dernières maj, y'a encore des messages codés.
Surtout sur BIT.TRIP BEAT




> Updated  Main Menu
>  Game auto-pauses when the SSSSSSteam Overlay is uSed
>  Mega Mode enhance
> 
>                                          ments 
>  ERRORs REDACTED
>  >>>===0|                                    |0===>   Soon?
>  Uw==7c6f7c01010011

----------


## Chedaa

Depuis la maj des  jeux du pack potatoes y a quelques minutes : 



Ca apparait de manière aléatoire dans les jeux.

Un Combine Advisor !! de HL²  ::O: 


edit : stun fake !

----------


## asfel

Du nouveau aussi dans la mise à jour de defense grid. Dans la console, remontez à la racine du répertoire et tapez "surveillance" pour arriver sur un vidéo montrant comment Jake-r a trouvé les glyph..

----------


## Chedaa

Ca montre comment Jake-R à trouvé les glyphs mais ça montre aussi des glyphes dans la vidéo (sur le camion qui passe à 1min09)  ::P: 

Ca dit : _Flip until the data(?) match
_
Sans doutes avec un mini jeu apparu dans defense grid : http://www.hiddenpath.com/_hidden/plants/

----------


## Afgha

Est ce que l'auteur du film a demandé les droits à l'image de notre pauvre Jake-R ?

----------


## Ludz

> Du nouveau aussi dans la mise à jour de defense grid. Dans la console, remontez à la racine du répertoire et tapez "surveillance" pour arriver sur un vidéo montrant comment Jake-r a trouvé les glyph..


That. Is. AWESOME.

----------


## Noryx

Tiens y a Razer qui a posté un FAQ sur Facebook à propos de Deadly Lazers, je sais pas si ça a un rapport.

----------


## MajorDOOM

C'est marrant dans le direct matin d'hier, il y avait des patates en premier page.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je sais pas si il y a un rapport, mais dans la nouvelle vidéo de Portal 2 des tourelles il y a une image cachée


Ca fout les boules, on dirait Cliff Bleszinski.

----------


## Chedaa

Gabe Newell a envoyé des bouts d'images a certains journalistes, collés ça donne ça : 



source : http://valvearg.com/wiki/Emails_from...ll#Translation

manque plus que 1 bout pour décrypter le message !

----------


## Conan3D

7fa6ce99d281 > 68657873697676697982657765 dans la màj de super meat boy.

----------


## Tiagos360

> 7fa6ce99d281 > 68657873697676697982657765 dans la màj de super meat boy.


Oh le villain ! j'allais le dire...

Sinon personne a trouvé ce que c'était ?

----------


## Chedaa

> Code: 7fa6ce99d281
> *Update:* The latest Super Meat Boy update had this in the update log: 7fa6ce99d281 > 68657873697676697982657765 
> 
>  68657873697676697982657765, when separated into groups of two  digits and treated as decimal numbers, is ASCII for: DANIELLEORAMA
> 
> Team Meat -> the code, link to @danielleorama -> @danielleorama -> SMB chars with big M in background


C'était pour associer le glyphe trouvé dans SMB à M.

----------


## faelnor

Contenu dans le message :
*4   1 9   2 0 1 1   _ AM = 4   1 5   2 0 1 1   9 AM*

Bref, Portal 2 sort le 15.

----------


## Chan

Tout ça pour une date de sortie ?  ::O: 
Noooon s'pas possible, ça serait too much quand même.
Le coup de la vidéo surveillance et le camion poubelle ça m'a bluffé, et le mec qui a pensé a regarder ça au ralenti, encore plus !

----------


## Noirdesir

Clair... Que des mec imagine un truc pareil c'est déjà hallucinant mais que d'autres passent des heures (jours?) à décrypter tout, ça m'impressionne encore plus.  En tout cas, j'espère que qu'il y aura plus qu'une date de sortie parce que sinon, ce n'est pas vraiment un scoop.  ::(:

----------


## Tiagos360

Un comic de Portal 2 est sorti:

http://www.thinkwithportals.com/comic/#1

Avec une nouvelle date de sortie pour la part 2: Le 11.

----------


## moindre

> Disponible : 19 Avril 2011
> Ce jeu sera déverrouillé dans environ 1 semaine, 3 jours et 1 heure

----------


## Sejoten

> Un comic de Portal 2 est sorti:
> 
> http://www.thinkwithportals.com/comic/#1
> 
> Avec une nouvelle date de sortie pour la part 2: Le 11.


Je kiffe toujours autant leurs comics chez Valve. En plus j'aime qu'ils ne fassent pas un énième comics mainstream mais osent prendre des vrais artistes.

Faites en plus ! J'en veux encore !  ::):

----------


## Pipou

Marrant le code binaire (p. 9 sur le dossier de Chell) qui donne *The cake is a lie.* en ASCII  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Personne n'a parlé de ça il me semble :

http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Re...sociate_Pin/fr

Si on fait l'effort de lancer au moins une fois les treize jeux, ya une bannière qui apparaît sur le profil steam et qui permet de récupérer le "Companion Cube Pin" sauf que c'est le "Resurrection Associate Pin".

Screen de mon profil avec la bannière "PO TA TO"



Ya plus le "claim" en dessous vu que j'ai déjà cliqué.

Et le badge dans mon backpack : 



http://www.tf2b.com/?id=monsieurodd

Bon ça apporte rien, mais ça reste notable, puis le nom du badge est bizarre.

----------


## Robix66

Le puzzle approche de la fin : http://valvearg.com/wiki/Portal_2

----------


## carbish

C'est bien fun cette histoire. Même quand on n'y prête pas attention, j'étais en train de jouer à BIT TRIP et il m'a cancel le jeu pour me balancer une page de login aperture science  :Bave: 

Edit : Cool j'ai une patate sur mon profil maintenant :>

----------


## Pipou

J'ai trois pommes de terre \o/

Bon cela dit, j'ai que 3 des jeux du pack, donc je vais pas pouvoir aller beaucoup plus loin !

Je me demande quand même si avoir toutes les pommes de terre (pour l'instant, il manque toujours celle de KICK IT) débloque quelque chose, ou si c'est juste pour avoir les archives de mises à jour avec les images...

----------


## Algent

Moi j'en ai 12 :>



*mode j'ai la plus grosse*
Manque plus que le dernier code et je les ai toutes :>

edit: 13e get !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Tatsu-Kan


12 patates  ::): 

La 13ème est en route, il me manque que le login. Tout comme Mister Algent  ::): 

---------- Post added at 19h55 ---------- Previous post was at 19h53 ----------




> J'ai trois pommes de terre \o/
> 
> Bon cela dit, j'ai que 3 des jeux du pack, donc je vais pas pouvoir aller beaucoup plus loin !
> 
> Je me demande quand même si avoir toutes les pommes de terre (pour l'instant, il manque toujours celle de KICK IT) débloque quelque chose, ou si c'est juste pour avoir les archives de mises à jour avec les images...



La plus chiante à obtenir est celle de Bit.Trip Beat... elle surpasse largement celle de Kick It...

----------


## carbish

C'est la seule que j'ai, et pourtant je suis une pine  :B): 
J'ai fait le mode descent, et la fenêtre a pop pendant le boss.
Pourtant j'excellai pas, j'ai du rattraper une dizaine de balles de suite, et encore.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Le truc, c'est qu'il faut être au mode de bonus maximum pour la dernière partie avant le boss. Et faire passer la balle derrière en restant en mode MEGA.
Et c'est franchement chiant. J'ai du passer facile 3h dessus cet aprem...

Note : Je hais ce jeu...

----------


## carbish

> Le truc, c'est qu'il faut être au mode de bonus maximum pour la dernière partie avant le boss. Et faire passer la balle derrière en restant en mode MEGA.
> Et c'est franchement chiant. J'ai du passer facile 3h dessus cet aprem...
> 
> Note : Je hais ce jeu...


C'est bizarre, parce que comme je te disais je suxais à fond, je ne suis même pas sûr que j'étais en MEGA. J'avais déjà fait quelques échanges de balle avec le boss (un mur  :tired: ) et ça a pop.
Par contre il me semble qu'on doit avoir un succès caché avec le déblocage nan ? Parce que j'ai rien eu du tout  :^_^:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Hop et de 13 patates  ::): 


Ah et j'ai pas eu le succès non plus...

----------


## Pipou

T'es au taquet, dis donc !
Bravo à toi.

Bon ben si ça débloque rien, je vais rester avec mes 3 patates  ::P:

----------


## Tiagos360

Possiblement J-4 avant Portal 2...

----------


## Algent

> Possiblement J-4 avant Portal 2...


En prenant en compte cet article de Kotaku: http://ca.kotaku.com/5781121/valve-p...eman-out-of-it

Ainsi que le mot "PRELUDE" forme en reliant les points sur la carte de Seatle et en prenant les lettres dans l'ordre, beaucoup de monde commence à se dire qu'on aurai un Portal 2: Prelude le 15 sans doute en cadeau.

En tout cas le 15 il se passe quelque chose c'est quasi certains et sauf mise à jour il n'y a plus rien a trouver dans l'ARG.

----------


## moindre

Sauf que Portal:Prelude c'est un mod amateur .

----------


## benjamin

un peu chiant cet arg  ::(: 
sinon vous avez vu les "succès" de Portal 2 ?
http://www.xbox360achievements.org/g.../achievements/
j'imagine que ce sera quasi les memes sur pc ...
je suis curieux de savoir ce qu'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


Ship Overboard	: Discover the missing experiment

 serait ce 

Spoiler Alert! 


le Borealis qui (re)pointe le bout de son nez ?  ::):

----------


## Robix66

> un peu chiant cet arg


Pourquoi ?




> sinon vous avez vu les "succès" de Portal 2 ?
> http://www.xbox360achievements.org/g.../achievements/
> j'imagine que ce sera quasi les memes sur pc ...
> je suis curieux de savoir ce qu'est 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ship Overboard	: Discover the missing experiment
> ...


Ça doit avoir deux bons mois.  :;): 

Sinon, il manque encore deux patates : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197961272890 (le bonhomme bosse chez Hidden Path).

Et le message caché de la vidéo sur les bottes :



> I've located enough test subjects to bypass the defense grid. Now I can see why they worked so hard to protect everyone's eyes from the "art" inside. Fortunately, the initiative has also given me just enough power to activate the Post-Prelude Pre-Reboot Multi-Chamber Collaboration Recruitment Protocol. I am watching, and your efforts will not go unrewarded. Stand by.


Edit : Début de la phase 3.

----------


## Sannex

Le pré-load du jeux est activé dans steam. ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Amnesia vient d'être mis à jour, aussi. L'update est annoncée comme une extension gratos... On devrait vite savoir si c'est lié à l'ARG ou non.

----------


## Tentacule pourpre

Salut à tous, j'ai vu que sur Killing Floor il y avait une nouvelle map de Portal 2 ainsi que des succès dont un nommé "Glyphy",  ainsi qu'un DLC reprenant Portal 2 pour The Ball.
Sinon j'ai une question comment on obtient les 13 pataes sur son profil s'il vous plait. Auriez-vous un lien? ::):

----------


## Robix66

> Salut à tous, j'ai vu que sur Killing Floor il y avait une nouvelle map de Portal 2 ainsi que des succès dont un nommé "Glyphy",  ainsi qu'un DLC reprenant Portal 2 pour The Ball.
> Sinon j'ai une question comment on obtient les 13 pataes sur son profil s'il vous plait. Auriez-vous un lien?


Ici.

----------


## Tentacule pourpre

Ok merci j'ai eu ma première patate.  :;):

----------


## Algent

> Amnesia vient d'être mis à jour, aussi. L'update est annoncée comme une extension gratos... On devrait vite savoir si c'est lié à l'ARG ou non.


Non seulement c'est lié mais visiblement cette fois il faut jouer le nouveau lvl pour le login screen  ::sad:: .


Sinon 22 patates la, j'en ai 9 de la phase 3.. et quelques heures de sommeil en moins  :^_^: .


Info relativement importante, le potato pack a été update:
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/7586/

Maintenant on obtient également un skin pour portal2, sans doute le même que sur les autres sites de préco.

D'ailleurs en bas il stipulent bien "if you own all 13 of the games in this pack (or purchase this pack)" donc vous pouvez aussi juste compléter le pack.

----------


## benjamin

> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Ça doit avoir deux bons mois.


bah le premier arg etait plus fun avec le BBS, la c'est un peu longuet et lassant. Ceci dit, c'est un sacré truc qu'ils ont fait car les enigmes sont assez "tordues"

oui, j'ai vu ca, j'ai pas le droit d'hiberner pendant l'hiver ?  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

A ceux qui ont les potatoes de Killing Floor : j'ai eu Uber Tuber mais impossible d'utiliser le cadavre sur Bedlam...? Ca marche pas en single player ? (edit : non ça marche pas en solo, mais en serveur dédié c'est bon)

----------


## Algent

> A ceux qui ont les potatoes de Killing Floor : j'ai eu Uber Tuber mais impossible d'utiliser le cadavre sur Bedlam...? Ca marche pas en single player ? (edit : non ça marche pas en solo, mais en serveur dédié c'est bon)


Faut lancer en listen server yep ^^.

Bon sinon les patates ça avances, je sait pas trop combien on va pouvoir en avoir, au moins 30 en tt cas.

----------


## Dark Fread

Mais elle est géniale la musique qu'on débloque avec Audiosurf  ::wub::

----------


## Personatus

Question con : au final, elles vont nous servir à quoi ces patates ?

----------


## Tentacule pourpre

Et hop me voila avec 12 patates.

Parcontre personne n'aurait une astuce pour avoir les 70 000£ sur Killing Floor parce que j'ai essayé la technique de me faire soigner par un medic alors qu'un mob m'attaque est c'est vraiment trop long.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Et hop me voila avec 12 patates.
> 
> Parcontre personne n'aurait une astuce pour avoir les 70 000£ sur Killing Floor parce que j'ai essayé la technique de me faire soigner par un medic alors qu'un mob m'attaque est c'est vraiment trop long.





> Dedicated Server for achievement and login screen - (Confirmed by 17 people) 
> 1. Launch KF and click Host Game (if a warning pops up, ignore it). 
> 2. Select KF-WestLondon, Beginner Difficulty, and Long Game Length (Enable Sandbox should be UNCHECKED). 
> 3. Check your Mutators tab and remove any mutators that are active. 
> 4. Click on the Dedicated button on the bottom right of your screen. 
> 5. KF should become a small window with a bunch of text, wait for it to reach "STEAMAUTH : Sending updated server details - Killing Floor Server 0 | 6". 
> 6. Go to your Steam Library and launch KF. 
> 7. Click on Multiplayer, go to the LAN tab and connect to "Killing Floor Server". DON'T click "I'm Ready" yet! 
> 8. Minimize to your other KF window and type "set PlayerReplicationInfo Score 70000" (Screenshot). This should have no visible result. Return to your in-game KF. 
> 9. Click the I'm Ready button

----------


## Manu

Dans la map Aperture Science qui a été ajoutée y'a des pièces où il faut être deux pour entrer (avec un système de pressure plates). 
Ensuite y'a moyen de déssouder des sas circulaires et d'atteindre des pièces cachées. Dans une en particulier, y'a un PC "utilisable" (avec un message très explicite sur le mur derrière) qui donne sur une page steam où la voix de Glados dit quelque chose, mais j'ai pas encore déchiffré. 
Je ne sais pas non plus si le skin joué quand on active le PC a une influence sur la dite réplique.

Edit : au passage, la map est assez réussie et plaisante à jouer. :D

----------


## Tentacule pourpre

Dark Fread, ça ne risque pas d'être considéré comme du cheat?

Et pour ouvrir le sas dans la map Aperture faut lancer une grenade dessus. Il y a aussi un cadavre sur Bedlam qui donne un message audio si on appuie sur E.
P.S: Quelqu'un sait comment obtenir le succès "Glyghy" sur Killing Floor?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Dark Fread, ça ne risque pas d'être considéré comme du cheat?


Bah vu que c'est en local, je pense pas que ça ait une influence. 




> Et pour ouvrir le sas dans la map Aperture faut lancer une grenade dessus. Il y a aussi un cadavre sur Bedlam qui donne un message audio si on appuie sur E.


Quelqu'un serait partant pour m'accompagner dans KF Aperture pour ma peutate ?  :Emo: 

Edit : ah ben non on peut se démerder tout seul  :B):

----------


## Dark Fread

Je pige pas comment avoir la deuxième patate de Super Meat Boy  :tired:  Le coup de crever 11 fois c'est bon, mais pour la deuxième  ::blink:: 

Edit : ah si j'ai trouvé. Super Meat World -> Onglets Levels -> Lancer une recherche sur "FOR MEANING". Non j'avais pas vu le message de Rubicanto  :tired:  

8 peutates.

----------


## Personatus

il faut marquer "FOR MEANING" dans le cadre "recherche" dans "level" du niveau 0. Plus simple c'est pas possible.

----------


## Dark Fread

Bon, 9 peutates. Le truc chiant dans cet ARG, ça reste quand même la dépendance à des jeux qu'on devrait acheter  :tired: 




> Question con : au final, elles vont nous servir à quoi ces patates ?


Ben on sait pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Algent

Fiou 34 Patates  :B):  Tatsu aussi  :;): .

Plus qu'à attendre de voir si on en trouve d'autre, genre de quoi finir la 3e ligne, sinon ça me va je commence a fatiguer à forcer ^^.

----------


## Personatus

Je me demandais à l'instant si Valve ne voulait pas nous faire une petite surprise... Du genre débloquer le jeux plus tôt pour les mecs qui auraient un certain nombre de patates. 

Où encore plus sympa : pour ceux qui ne suivent pas vraiment l'histoire, un des messages codés de l'ARG donne ça : "4/19/2011 7AM = 4/15/2011 9AM". 

Pourquoi deux dates pour une sortie mondial ? Et pourquoi ne sortiraient-ils pas le jeu en avance, comme ça, pour se payer notre tête, en référence au "valve time" ?

----------


## moindre

C'est bien possible ,  en espérant que la finalité soit l'annonce d’épisode 3 ,sinon ! Bah sinon rien  :Emo: .

----------


## Ashlook

http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/

:g

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bonne soirée ce soir !
Demain on fête l'anniversaire du jour où le Titanic a coulé.
Nous avons ré-activé GLaDOS avec les patates.
C'est un complot de Matrix.

----------


## Graouu

C'est quand même un truc de grand malade, je viens de voir cette histoire de patates sur ecrans.fr, c'est vraiment tripant. Sont dingues chez Valve !

----------


## Dark Fread

12 peutates. J'ai chopé toutes celles que je pouvais avec les jeux que j'ai  :Emo:

----------


## Personatus

Même celle du deuxième niveau de BIT.TRIP BEAT ?! Je suis trop mauvais à ce jeux... ::|:

----------


## Dark Fread

Passe en Easy dans les options, ça aide  :B):  
Par contre est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il est possible d'avoir la peutate dans la démo d'Audiosurf ? J'ai chopé la médaille d'or et la fenêtre Aperture s'est ouverte mais pas de patate sur mon profil...  :Emo:

----------


## Tiagos360

21 Peutates, et 14 Minutes avant Singularité.

----------


## Dark Fread

1 minute  ::o: 




> 09:00 – Hello again.
> 09:00 – I’ve been waiting a long time for this.
> 09:00 – I know it’s arriving later than expected.
> 09:00 – But I have a message for you:
> 09:00 – April Fools.
> 09:01 – I’m joking. 
> 09:01 – Seriously, though:
> 09:01 – You’ve been surprisingly competent at
> 09:01 – generating electro-chemical energy to jumpstart the system.
> ...


http://www.aperturescience.com/glados@home/

Enorme  ::wub::

----------


## Personatus

Tu étais bien en Ninja hard ?

----------


## Tentacule pourpre

J'en ai 31, il me reste celle du DLC d'Amnesia mais surtout 3 de Defense Grid, je comprends pas comment les avoir, notamment car je n'ai pas encore joué au jeu.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer, ce serait vraiment gentil de sa part.

Voici celles qui me manquent selon le wiki:

"In console, login as "twood" password "GradsNotRads", run "mutation". Get to round 18, then press "A". (I got this when I got to 17, may be even less.)". 
Je ne comprends pas la dernière phrase "Aller au round 18" puisque j'ai sous les yeux seulement un personnage dessiné en caractère.

"In console, login as "twood" password "GradsNotRads", run "mutation". Get a score over 3000 and press b."
Pour la même raison que au dessus, je ne sais pas quoi faire après avoir tapé mutation.

"Complete CHAS with a gold medal on campaign and earn the achievement "Few and Proud". Then, in the console, login as "jsharman", password "Ultraz7x4". Run "cd recruitment", followed by, "recruit", you'll then be booted to the Steam overlay, and the Aperture audio page."
Et là vu que je n'ai pas encore joué au jeu, je voudrais savoir comment accèder à CHAS.

J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide, je touche au but en plus.  ::):

----------


## Personatus

What the hell ?!!!

Il faut jouer aux jeux du Potato sack pour débloquer Portal 2 plus vite... Anal rap...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tu étais bien en Ninja hard ?


Non il est bloqué dans la démo. Mais on peut avoir une peutato en chopant une médaille d'or dans n'importe quel mode.

----------


## Personatus

Tu es sur de toi ? Y en à 2 : une où il faut avoir l'or sur un mp3 de killing floor, et l'autre en Ninja sur le mp3 stay alive.

----------


## Dark Fread

Bah vu que la fenêtre Aperture Science est apparue, ça devait être bon  :tired:

----------


## Froh

Je suis si fier, me voilà avec 36 patates :')

http://steamcommunity.com/id/frohlemageblanc

----------


## Dark Fread

En fait j'avais juste mal compté, on peut donc bien débloquer une patate avec la démo d'Audiosurf  ::ninja::

----------

